# Dimmer controlado por  RF



## daac84 (Oct 30, 2006)

hola resulta q es un proyecto para la u , lo q se quiere es lograr manipular inalambircamente el dimmer con 4 mandos(prender ,apagar, + luminosidad ,- luminosidad) mediante ASK con una frecuencia de 433Mhz (por los integrados ), tambien se quiere tener un encriptamiento por lo cual a cada orden se le dara un 1 o 0  , necesito es saber mas o menos q me hace falta para unir estos dos circuitos el rf y el dimmer , q elemento o como o alguna explicacion ya q no he entendido mucho como se hace esto.
los  integrados utilizados

TLP434A: Transmisor 

RLP434: Receptor de RF 

HT12D: Decodificador para señales de control remoto con 8 bits de direcciones y 4 bits de datos. 

HT12E: Codificador para señales de control remoto con 8 bits de direcciones y 4 bits de datos. 

espero q me puedan ayudar y de antemano gracias

pdta:luego posteo la imagen de los tx y rx mas clara


----------



## daac84 (Oct 31, 2006)

aqui otra pag para q vean mejor la imagen

http://img417.imageshack.us/my.php?image=escanear0001xx3.jpg

y esta otra q fue la medio explicacion de como va el rx y el tx

http://img270.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pppke5.jpg


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 9, 2007)

daac84 dijo:
			
		

> hola resulta q es un proyecto para la u , lo q se quiere es lograr manipular inalambircamente el dimmer con 4 mandos(prender ,apagar, + luminosidad ,- luminosidad) mediante ASK con una frecuencia de 433Mhz (por los integrados ), tambien se quiere tener un encriptamiento por lo cual a cada orden se le dara un 1 o 0  , necesito es saber mas o menos q me hace falta para unir estos dos circuitos el rf y el dimmer , q elemento o como o alguna explicacion ya q no he entendido mucho como se hace esto.
> los  integrados utilizados
> 
> TLP434A: Transmisor
> ...




Hola, en el datasheet que aparece en electronicaestudio viene como acomplarlo lo cuál no es la gran cosa, yo lo tengo trabajando con un pic, pero le cuento que cuando compré estos módulos de RF creí que sería tan sencillo como montar y hacer funcionar, pero en realidad el receptor es muy sencible al ruido, si le conecto un led a la salida, el led parpadea a veces más, a veces menos, pero estos pequeños parpadeos me introducen un dato erróneo al pic y aún no he podido solucionarlo, la fuente de alimentación esta bien filtrada y no se me ocurre que hacer.

Se lo comento para que considere esto antes de hacer su compra y vea si peude comprar algo de mejor calidad.

Saludos


----------

